# Shimano Terez



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Have been looking at the Shimano Terez sticks since they arrived and thinking of picking up one of the light/med 7' 2" jobs to use on snapper/kings down here at Manyana. Wondering if anyone out there is using one or knows someone who is that can give me some feedback on how they are performing.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I've been looking at them too. I'm not sure the action is going to be as fast as I have come to like, particularly on a yak. Interested in the feedback you get.

But in the mean time I am also looking at (Daiwa) Black Label, probably the Technical.


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

The black label rods are nice but worried the technical series are a little on the light side. The Terez Spin 7'2" Med-Lt (XFast) TZS72MLPW looks the goods for me as it has a bit more backbone but can still flip the smaller lures around. If I can sneak one into the shed without the CEO finding out in the near future I will put up a review.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Do you find anything over 6' 6" too long to handle in the yak?...lkie tip tangles, re-rigging?

Trevor


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Yep, both can be a bit of an issue on gear above 6', it takes a bit of balance and stretching on the odd occasion I need to do it. You can also put a loop on your anchor trolley clip, cinch the butt in and run it fwd, being careful to keep the reel inboard as you feed the line through the guides.
I also use a longer handled net when I am outside as that can be a bit awkward also. 
If I could find a 6' that had the versatility of the 7' 2" I would grab it. Could go the custom path but that doubles the cost.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

kayakone said:


> Do you find anything over 6' 6" too long to handle in the yak?...lkie tip tangles, re-rigging?
> 
> Trevor


Perhaps this might be an age thing Trevor  I haven't had to many troubles.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I've never understood the desire for short rods on yaks. Tip tangles, wind knots etc are generally controlled by the way you handle the rod (no, I dont always get it right), and you make do.

I decided that I wanted a rod that would match my max drag rating (13kg) and unfortunately the Daiwa Black label didnt seem to offer anything appropriate. So just placed an order for a white stick from shimano. I'm still concerned that it may be perfect for me in a stink boat, but on a yak I like whippy. But if it is a little stiff, that'll work well with my paravanes. And I would look to Berkley again for surface lures.

Current plan is to mate it with a Biomaster SW 6000 and staying on the Shimano theme have ordered some Power Pro to match.

Let you know how it goes once I get delivery.


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

mudpat said:


> Have been looking at the Shimano Terez sticks since they arrived and thinking of picking up one of the light/med 7' 2" jobs to use on snapper/kings down here at Manyana. Wondering if anyone out there is using one or knows someone who is that can give me some feedback on how they are performing.


I bought the 7ft heavy Terez, this weekend, its very cool and saughtered a just undersized rat this weekend. Its a very light (weight) rod, going out on a guided tour next week so should hopefully put it through its paces.



kayakone said:


> Do you find anything over 6' 6" too long to handle in the yak?...lkie tip tangles, re-rigging?


All my rods at 7 ft and its never been a problem, also the Terez usesthe Fuji K guides, if you believe the hype those are suppose to eliminate wind knots and tip tangles.


----------

